# Never letting her ride my horse again. Rant.



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry that you had to deal with that mango. I'm super anal about letting others ride mine for that exact reason (except for the oldie dead heads who are overly tolerant) It's amazing how quickly hard work and training can be undone. Chalk it up as a lesson learned. Aside from that, how'd your drill team do last night?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought Sassy would just shrug off whatever she did, apparently not.

Other than that, we did pretty great! The NRHA didn't tell us there would be extra things in the arena, but we worked it fairly well. Rosie wasn't too big a fan though. We wore bubblegum pink shirts and used our breast cancer flags, tough enough to wear pink night!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Good thing is was not my horse. She would have been walking the drill. Probably with a bloody nose.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd have probably dragged her off the horse, put the horsse back in the trailer and taken her home. Sod the drill team perticularly if they are so ungreatful that they would abuse your trust like that


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

C'mon guys, I'm sure none of you would have reacted aggressively to the girl in a real life situation.

I think what I would have done was taken her aside and told her very calmly if she didn't follow my instructions, she would NOT be riding my horse. And if she did anything one more time, I would have informed her she was not welcome to ride the horse anymore and I would have put the filly back in the trailer. 

I'm sorry it went like that. At least you guys had a good run.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I had almost the exact same thing happen. I wasnt going to be able to make it to our drill teams rodeo performance and i offered to let this girl ride my horse because hers was old and he hadnt been conditioned. She refused to come over and try my mare out at my house like i felt she needed to do, she waited until the next practice where i couldnt say anything to her. My mare is really sensitive to your seat and likes a loose rein and this girl was kicking my horse while holding her back and tensing up so my mare ran the entire drill at a trot. Then the other girl accused me of riding my horse that day because she came off sweaty. She was trying to say that my mare wasnt trained well so i got on her and my mare was loping and being a sweetheart for me. She was trying to say my mare was difficult to control.... however my 7 year old neice and her legal owner lopes her around my arena at home just fine.... Never lending out any of my horses again unless i know how the person rides. Only one person gets to ride my personal horse Rosie and thats because her mare is JUST like mine and i know she can handle her calmly.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> C'mon guys, I'm sure none of you would have reacted aggressively to the girl in a real life situation.
> 
> I think what I would have done was taken her aside and told her very calmly if she didn't follow my instructions, she would NOT be riding my horse. And if she did anything one more time, I would have informed her she was not welcome to ride the horse anymore and I would have put the filly back in the trailer.
> 
> I'm sorry it went like that. At least you guys had a good run.


Yes and no.

She would have been walking maybe with out a bloody nose but walking all the same. 

You should have heard me with the neighbor girl who likes to ride my horses. She is now only allowed to ride Te.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sorry that you had to deal with that mango. I'm super anal about letting others ride mine for that exact reason* (except for the oldie dead heads who are overly tolerant) *It's amazing how quickly hard work and training can be undone. Chalk it up as a lesson learned. Aside from that, how'd your drill team do last night?


:rofl::rofl: I wasn't sure if you meant horses or riders for a minute there, I mean you count me as an oldie dead head who is overly tolerant somedays..
.
.
.
.
.
.
and hen the hormones kick in again.

OP, I'm so sorry that someone felt that it was OK to treat your horse like that, I would of been beyond angry,


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> C'mon guys, I'm sure none of you would have reacted aggressively to the girl in a real life situation.


I have done it in the past. I lent a young girl a pony to ride in a show because her pony was lame. Now I think the world of this pony and whilst he is very very tolerant I will not have him knocked around. Well the girl made several mistakes which resulted in a very confused pony who refused a jump (he never ever refused jumps, he was a perfect working hunter pony, he did it all for you), not a problem at this stage as every one makes mistakes. 

Where I had the issue was when she turned him to try again she gave him three hard smacks on the **** and a sock in the mouth that nearly took his back teeth out. Had she just turned him and tried again i would not have had any isue what so ever

I marched into the ring, hauled her off the pony, spoke to the judge and put the pony away in the lorry. I later got him out and popped him over a couple of jumps myself to make sure no lasting damage had been done.

So whilst I would not thump any one I will and have bodily hauled them off my pony.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had the same problem with letting people trail ride with me on my horses. The rider in question rides in constant contact with their mouth. My horses are used to a loose rein. Then she wonders why the horse is hanging back and not keeping up. I had to tell her several times to loosen up the reins. Sigh. 

Then again, I have a friend who I trust completely and will let her borrow a horse anytime, even if I am not there. Because I know how she rides. And she will let me borrow her horses too, even if she is not there. We know we both ride with a loose rein and only gentle contact when needed. I will let her borrow my best horse for guests too, because I know she will keep an eye on how they ride.


----------



## eventerjumpergirl (May 6, 2011)

I feel ya  I hate people riding my horses. I literally do not allow them to touch the reins if they are beginners and they **** well ride from seat or get off. My last mare had damage done and a hard mouth isnt fixable..


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I would have given her a chewing out, but everytime I offer her help or info she just acts like I am trying to be superior and awesome, (cough..DUH). I tend to be a bit of a soft spoken person, but I was pretty happy when my friend chewed her boootayyy oout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

During lessons, the girl I took lessons with either rode the horse like it was the worst behaved thing in the world, or let it walk all over her. Of course, it took one "Either ride the horse like I've explained, or get off my horse" from our instructor.. She got off the horse and she never went back. Some people I tell ya..You're riding someone elses horse, have some respect and ride in the tack that the horse is used to. I would have given her a rude talking to.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the first sentence about how the girl went lame. If you truly believe she has ruined your horse with one ride then the training wasn't solid. One episode, unless something traumatic coincides, the horse should be fine. If the owner should ride expecting the worse then the worse will happen.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sassy's training is good, she rides fine now, it just urked me that the girl felt she could just jerk all over my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

People like that are one of the reasons I rarely let anyone ride my horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Newly married my husband and I were out camping and his brother and wife came out for a visit. My new SIL wanted to go for a ride and I hadn't gotten the chance to ride my hubs mare so I let her ride Rooster (dead broke, super soft, reining champ, sweetheart babysitter). She threw a fit cause I only had my english saddle with me but agreed. She was according to herself a FAR SUPERIOR rider, barrel racing QUEEN, highly offended to do something as silly as ride English, but I thought she would at least have the brains to listen to me and be gentle with my gentle giant... That girl ripped the shreds out of his mouth, hauled back to get him to stop, when all it took was a whisper of a "whoa", kicked the crap out of him to move when all it took was a shift forward or lift the reins forward, ALL WESTERN, and THEN asked me if I had a crop, which I don't own to this day! I quickly suggested we end the ride, and if she had not been my SIL I would have TACKLED her from the back of the horse I was riding! She is now my EX-SIL and I cannot stand her to this day. She also managed to squander tons of money on two untrained, fancy, barrel prospect, breeder sale culls... left in MY pasture to finish! They about killed me, kind of a last laugh from her... 

Ugh! Some people! I know you have to keep the peace in some situations, and I know you must have been FUMING!! Way to keep your cool. Hope you gals were SUPA STARS!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Eh, I tend to not let too many people ride Amber, if any. Her training is starting to come together so well, and Amber is a complicated horse, and a greenie...she's so sensitive. And I find that a lot of people don't really understand how to get Amber working calmly and listening, and Amber's "defense" for a rider that is getting in her face too much is to just go faster and faster, and it usually ends in Amber being tense and irritated. If you're half-halting her, you've got to also be asking with your seat and pushing her out with your leg. She takes a thousand very light and very small adjustments.

I just find things are a lot more peaceful when I just don't let anyone ride Amber but me and maybe some pony rides for my non-riding friends/family. There haven't been too many rides that have gone well when I decided to let someone else have a try...


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

I only let my sister and two of my friends ride Levi. My sister has been riding for I can't remember how many years and is a great rider. I actually love watching my sis ride my guy  My one friend has also been riding for her whole life and knows what she's doing. She actually knew Levi before I bought him. she recommended him to me actually cause she knew what I was looking for and he happened to be her other friends horse. Lol  My other friend I let ride him knows a little about horses but not much. I mostly give her pony rides  I am very picky about who rides my baby  Sorry about what happened to you. I won't go into it but I had a similar experience with my old horse. It made me so mad that friend never rode another one of my horses again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

